# nissan 720 hardbody engine



## robbertacostta (Jun 29, 2011)

i have an '86 NISSAN 720 hardbody stock. i want to either peak its performance by rebuilding the engine, or do a whole engine swap.

ive heard that infiniti engines, computers and transmissions are being put in the the 510s.

does anybody have any inputs on what to do or where to take this project?


----------



## stumpy295 (Jan 7, 2012)

I think you should put in a KA24DET or a SR20DET. both good engines rugged as hell and you dont need to do any custom work to put the engine in there.


----------

